# Harsens Island/St. Clair Flats Wildlife area



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am considering a trip to Michigan, possibly next week, to go waterfowl hunting. I was wondering if anyone has information or experience hunting Harsens Island/St. Clair Flats. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

